# Clif Designs Amp?



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone has heard of a new company called Clif Designs.The reason I'm asking is this guy just totaled his car and wants to sell me this giant cd500a for a price that I just can't pass up.Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

Believe it or not they have been around for quite some time. They were bought out recently by the anaba group, and since has put out products that are the same as their sister companies, differing only in case design and marketing. You may have heard of other anaba products Off the top of my head: MA audio, visonik, audiobahn, clif designs, ultra linear etc. Its part of a really disturbing consolidating trend in the car audio biz. Dei has done the same with orion, ppi, viper, a/d/s and others. As far as the quality goes, expect it to be on par with audiobahn, unless it is an older design, in which case clif's are a notch above.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

This info is true, however each company does have its own products that the next may not share. Most of the products are the same however. With Clif i noticed that some of there new stuff coming out is more like the other anaba companies but the old stuff is better imo. You can still find the old amps online. I forget the model numbers but they arent the flat black amps. Also Ma Audio is known for having reliable amps that put out good power so you shouldnt be worried. If you are looking for sq then you might want to go elsewhere. Which model are you looking at? Lol nevermind, i just saw the part number, yes that is one of the decent models. If you can get it for cheap i say go for it. Is that a high current amp? If so watch out for your alternator


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

I used to run Clif Designs when they first came out about 10 years ago. Very nice stuff, but of course, when a company sells out....quality drops off. I would not hold their new stuff in high regard, especially when you can get better quality and durability from other brands at the same price point.


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

*I went ahead and got it...*

Yea I went on ahead and got it for 100.00 bucks.I think it was a good deal being that it was only a week or two old and looks brand new.Now I'm looking for some subs and have narrowed it down to Kicker and Audiobahn.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Derrick said:


> Now I'm looking for some subs and have narrowed it down to Kicker and Audiobahn.


Whats your budget like? I can think of a few subs I would rather buy (for the same price point) than Kicker or Audioblah. If you state what you want to spend, perhaps we can assist you in getting better quality gear.


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

*subs*

Well I'm on a budget but I was gonna buy one sub every two weeks(payday)or so.I want to spend about$300.00 a sub maybe.I'm looking for that deep deep bass tho


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Derrick said:


> Well I'm on a budget but I was gonna buy one sub every two weeks(payday)or so.I want to spend about$300.00 a sub maybe.I'm looking for that deep deep bass tho


Then you can definately get good sub with 3 bills to spend on each. Look into these subs which will get you great quality and nice bass output. You cant really find any better subs at this pricepoint. 

Ascendant Audio Avalanche series http://www.ascendantaudio.com/#
Resonant Engineering SE or XXX series www.reaudio.com
Sound Splinter http://www.soundsplinter.com/
Incriminator Audio http://www.incriminatoraudio.com/products.htm


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

*.....*

I'm looking for some subs that are going to put out that really low deep tone bass unlike Punch subs.I had some Pioneer premier subs a couple of years back and I loved them,but I don't no about there subs now being that they sell them in walmart and all.Anybody have any suggestions on subs I should try.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Derrick said:


> I'm looking for some subs that are going to put out that really low deep tone bass unlike Punch subs.I had some Pioneer premier subs a couple of years back and I loved them,but I don't no about there subs now being that they sell them in walmart and all.Anybody have any suggestions on subs I should try.


Are you fawking blind? Read my post above your last post :loser:
Any of those I listed above will spank any Punch sub, or Pioneer for that matter. You are going to need to think outside the "Best Buy/Circuit City" box here on this one mane.

And I forgot to add Image Dynamics IDQ series and IDMAX series subs to that list.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Derrick said:


> I'm looking for some subs that are going to put out that really low deep tone bass unlike Punch subs.I had some Pioneer premier subs a couple of years back and I loved them,but I don't no about there subs now being that they sell them in walmart and all.Anybody have any suggestions on subs I should try.


please read az's post. audiobahn is complete trash. name brand stuff blows. for $300 a sub you can get some VERY good speakers!!!!!!!! use the links provided!


----------

